# datentransfer



## chrisjahl (19. November 2007)

hallo leutz,

ich hoffe ich bin im richtigen thread.
also meien frage lautet ob jemand ein toll/prog  kennt das alles aufzeichnet was über meinen router rein kommt oder raus geht. Wo ich anschließend dann auch in die daten einsehen kann

vielen dank im voraus

mfg chris


----------



## Raubkopierer (19. November 2007)

Uber den Router geht das nicht. Du müsstest wenn überhaupt ein Programm auf dem PC installieren, das diese Daten abfängt. Nur da wir nicht beurteilen können ob du das auf deinem eigenen PC machen willst oder auf anderen vermute ich mal, dass wir dir hier nicht helfen dürfen, da das Ausspionieren anderer illegal ist.


----------



## chrisjahl (19. November 2007)

aso sry ich benutze es auf meinen eigenen PC, will damit nur sehen was da alles auf mein pc kommt oder weg geht zum biepsiel Viren und sonstiges

ICH HABE DAMIT NIX ILLEGALES VOR

danke


----------

